
OpenOffice.org won’t print on Tuesdays (2009) - vincent_s
https://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/08/15/bohrbugs-openoffice-org-wont-print-on-tuesdays/
======
Ianvdl
Avoid the blogspam:
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/248619](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/248619)

